# Audi S7 and Q5 hybrid Slated for Geneva Reveal Says Welt.de



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The German language online newspaper Welt.de has published a preview of the Geneva Auto Show scheduled at the end of the month and has posted their best guess at what will be unveiled there. Under Audi Welt.de suggests the RS 3 will make its first auto show debut alongside a 450-hp S7 and the Q5 hybrid.

*So What Do We Think?*
We don't yet have an accurate read on the official lineup but the RS 3 and Q5 hybrid make sense as they've been seen in public and we've even test driven each * HERE (RS 3) * and * HERE (Q5 hybrid) * in the last few months.










What about the S7? We're not positive. Certainly the car has been seen in test mule form and that suggests it'll drop soon but we've heard there'll be a big S-car push at Frankfurt too. Still, Audi has S6, S8, S7 and S1 to reveal this year so there's plenty to go around. Also, as established as Welt.de is, we suspect they're basing this on their own solid intel.

Read more (in German) after the jump.

* Full Story - Welt.de *


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

Engine line-up has been leaked already! How come you guys still haven't got it?!! 

http://www.rs6.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10896&d=1296721702

http://www.rs6.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10897&d=1296721711

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/8930/43619413.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

darkop;bt820 said:


> Engine line-up has been leaked already! How come you guys still haven't got it?!!
> 
> http://www.rs6.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10896&d=1296721702
> 
> ...


We hadn't seen it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

